

Show HN: I made this app: it's a mixture of spreadsheet and calculator. - pistoriusp
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/totally-editable-calculator/id529571185?mt=8

======
pistoriusp
In South Africa it's fairly typical to wade through the bill when you're at a
restaurant with friends, and pay for the portions that you've consumed.

And I always lost my place, and often had to recalculate my bill. So I came up
with this and I think it's a pretty good experience as far as calculators go.

Here are a few promo codes:

NLXEH6NE7W43

XL6AF63J7K9P

MNJKYR3YAN9M

3ARXXHX3HMYN

6WXJA97FL9LK

It's a HTML 5 app, and will be coming to Android in a week or two.

